# Roots....



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

My first roots worthy of a picture.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

WTF kind of end you running on that cable ?

General cable ?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

5/8 cable with a 3' spring leader.

Needed it plus my anchor cable to hit the city main at 107'.

Trying to figure out how to post a video of the inspection.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, its general cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Yes, its general cable.




Which machine ? Why the spring leader haven't seen one of those in 5 years, lol !


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

General 91


It was that or add another 100', which would have been a PIA


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> WTF kind of end you running on that cable ?
> 
> General cable ?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> 5/8 cable with a 3' spring leader.
> 
> Needed it plus my anchor cable to hit the city main at 107'.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to post a video of the inspection.


Nice catch with 5/8 cable. Way to show and get it done


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

That's nothing, pull that stuff with my hand spinner all the time.

Nice catch.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job PD.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Those General spring leaders are good on grease filled sewers.


----------



## leoaaron (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice job


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

leoaaron said:


> Very nice job


Two posts and still can't read..


----------

